# wheel bearing?



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a Honda Forman 500 and I was needing someone to explain how to change my wheel bearing on it


----------



## rednyforeman500 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi,

Front or rear wheel bearings? Do a google search, there are a couple of threads with pictures of the process.


----------

